# EquiTrek Trailers - anyone else had bad experience??



## hurstondressage (15 March 2010)

I have owned my EquiTrek Show Trekka for under two years. I have done less than 1000 miles. I have it regularly serviced. On our way down to the dressage regionals in February the wheel bearing went on the left side, and we had to be recovered. 

Now I am told that we need a new axle, which will cost in the region of £750.00 + VAT to be replaced. The warranty runs just 12 months. Do they know that these things happen after that time frame is up?

I can appreciate that this can happen with any vehicle, at any time, but all EquiTrek can say is that it is down to 'wear and tear' (after less than 1000- miles??!) - if I was them I would offer some kind of good will gesture - even just 10% off the axle purchase price and an appology.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Divasmum (15 March 2010)

That sounds like a nightmare. Surely under the Sale of Goods Act you would expect a trailer to be capable of doing one hell of a lot more miles without problems arising. If I were yoiu I would contact your local Trading Standards Office for help.


----------



## soulfull (15 March 2010)

Divasmum said:



			That sounds like a nightmare. Surely under the Sale of Goods Act you would expect a trailer to be capable of doing one hell of a lot more miles without problems arising. If I were yoiu I would contact your local Trading Standards Office for help.
		
Click to expand...

yes you would and I would query it with trading standards  as so many things they tell us only have 12 months  yet when you look into it they have to have longer
In answer to your question,  yes my friend got rid of her brand new one as she was sick of the problems


----------



## T_K (15 March 2010)

I've had nothing but *good service* from EquiTrek and have always found them to be great to deal with. Who have you spoken to there?


----------



## ester (15 March 2010)

If you do a search of posts on here a number of threads on equitrek axels being rubbish will come up


----------



## Halfstep (15 March 2010)

ester said:



			If you do a search of posts on here a number of threads on equitrek axels being rubbish will come up
		
Click to expand...

Have heard a number of bad things about them, especially about their lorries. Bad build quality, poor materials, fall apart easily, etc.  When I was selling my Marlborough 3.5t, the mechanic who came to "vet" it for the buyers said that he constantly is failing second hand Equitreks. Shocking considering the price of them.


----------



## mrdarcy (15 March 2010)

The local trailer dealer round here used to be a stockist of Equi Treks and got so fed up of the poor build quality, things going wrong, bits dropping off, and the poor poor aftersales service at EquiTrek that they've stopped selling them. I've heard all sorts of horror stories - axels breaking whilst in transit being the most scary. I do know lots of people who have them (go to any endurance ride and you'll see hundreds!) but personally after everything I've been told I'd stay well clear. I just wish someone else would manufacture an equivalent as the idea of a side loading trailer with living is brilliant. 

I would definitely write to Equi Trek and complain - no way is a wheel bearing going after 1000 mile normal wear and tear. Contact Trading Standards too - they will probably have dealt with Equi Trek before. You will have to fight your corner and refuse to back down but you should be able to get EquiTrek to replace the wheel bearing free of charge. Just don't take no for an answer!


----------



## hurstondressage (15 March 2010)

Thanks everyone - The sales rep at Equi Trek was rude and clearly did not listen to my problem in the first place anyway so I have contacted trading standards and they say that I have a case, but first have to make sure that the people that I bought it through (Peper Harow Horse Boxes) did not put the vehicle together/have anything to do with the mechanics of the box. They have said that they did not, so my issue is with the manufacturerers ie. Equi Trek. 

I'll keep you posted on my progress - I'm not backing down!!


----------



## hussar (15 March 2010)

FWIW, I've had two EquiTreks and they've both been fine. My current one is a Show Treka and must have done in excess of 2000 miles. The only problem I've had was with the ramp spring, which broke at a weld. The local dealer is great and his after-sales service is exemplary, but I have heard other complaints about head office lack of willingness to listen to customers' problems. Good luck with trading standards.


----------



## _daisy_ (15 March 2010)

I am really surprised by your problem as i have had nothing but fantastic service from all the Equitrek employees. Ring and speak to the owner of the company and see what they will do for you.
I think diggerbez has had problems with her Equitrek and the axels, maybe PM her?


----------



## Joss (15 March 2010)

My friend has had 2 Equitreks & 2 broken Axles. So with that 100% strike rate it has been enough to put me off getting one.  Such a shame because they could be so nice.


----------



## Porkie (15 March 2010)

I know two people who have brought Equitrek - both bad.  the one who brought the trailer took it back after a week when the rubber came away from the ramp and they tried to say it was mis used and the other has a horse box - she still has it but has had to get various bits replaced regularly...........

I wouldn't touch with a barge pole!!


----------



## smellyellie741 (15 March 2010)

we hav had our multi treka for around two years now and the electirx have always been funny but the other day they just gave up life so(having not brought it our selfs but got transport company to sponsor it) took it to the work shop and the whole wiring has corroded also the finishing on it is not brill as some of it has started to come away will not be buying/getting sponser to buy anouther


----------



## Equi-Trek (9 August 2010)

It has been brought to our attention that a small group of people have been posting comments on Equestrian web sites inferring that the axles and bearings on Show-Treka Trailers are failing without cause.

We wish to put the record straight with a few simple facts. 

The axles are not manufactured by Equi-Trek themselves but by a leading manufacturer who also produce axles / hubs for most other Equestrian trailer manufacturers.

The axle manufacturer is a large international company who are leading manufacturers of trailer components including axles, hubs, brakes and couplings selling many thousands of units per year and have a reputation for quality and reliability world wide.

The chassis, axles and bearings have been designed by highly professional qualified engineers who have many years experience in trailer design.

If a component has failed we request it to be returned for investigation. The axle manufacturer will then inspect and test the component and report its findings. If it is found to be faulty then a free of charge replacement will be supplied by the axle manufacturer to Equi-Trek. We therefore have no vested interest in not testing a component; indeed it is part of our quality control system to report on any returned component.

There can be many reasons for the failure of axle and suspension components. All makes of trailer axles / hub may fail for a variety of reasons including:-

1.	Lack of maintenance.  The trailer should be serviced regularly, not just on mileage requirements. The owner should also ensure that the trailer is used in a roadworthy condition and make the necessary checks prior to each journey. The service should include brake and bearing adjustment; a wheel bearing too slack or too tight or not sufficiently lubricated will ultimately fail with the loss of a wheel. 

2.	Incorrect tyre pressures will put high load on to the axle and bearing causing excessive wear and potential failure. The tyres are high pressure for increased stability whilst towing but need to be maintained at the correct pressure of 94PSI. Invariably when wheels are checked the tyre pressures are very low and not even the same on each side so a further imbalance and strain is put on the bearings.

3.	Tow ball height is also very important. The trailer is designed to travel level and if the tow ball height does not allow this then it will again throw excessive weight on to one of the axles causing accelerated wear.


4.	Impact damage caused by hitting a kerb, a pothole or striking a speed hump too fast, is a common reason for axle damage to cars, caravans etc not just horse trailers. It has been widely reported in the media that deteriorating road surfaces have caused millions of pounds worth of damage to vehicles tyres, wheel rims and suspensions. If impact damage has occurred it can usually be the subject of an insurance claim and we are willing and able to supply a report for your insurers in support of your claim.

5.	Overloading; care must be taken not to exceed the weight carrying capacity of the trailer. This is not just the size and weight of the horses but in the Show-Treka, the living area can inadvertently be overloaded with too much equipment. This will have the effect of increasing the trailer nose weight thereby potentially overloading the front axle.


Service and maintenance is very important with any trailer but due to its extra size and weight it is even more important with a Show-Treka; correctly used and maintained, a Show-Treka will give a long and trouble free life as the majority of owners will testify.

The vast majority of Show-Treka owners are fully satisfied with their trailers and indeed keep them for many years. This is reflected in the high residual value and scarcity of second hand Show-Trekas.

Our advice is to have the trailer correctly serviced by a reputable trailer service centre. Check the tyre pressures regularly before each journey and take care that the trailer is level and not overloaded.

Equi-Treks ongoing commitment to produce the best in Equestrian transport is evidenced by recently achieving the ISO9001 quality accreditation. Equi-Trek products are also approved by DEFRA under the EU animal welfare regulations and the range is currently undergoing testing for full European Type Approval.

We are more than happy to give advice to any Equi-Trek owner and if anyone has concerns with their trailer we are willing to offer an inspection.

If we can offer any help or advice please do not hesitate to contact our customer care department on 01484 852121.


----------



## perfect11s (9 August 2010)

When  are your gooseneck/ fifth wheel trailers coming out?? I'm so looking forward  to  this huge leap in stability and room it will revoltionise horse transport...


----------



## brighteyes (9 August 2010)

Have you seen the price of those things?    And I can't imagine you drive them on your car license!


----------



## canteron (9 August 2010)

Hi EquiTrek (re your post on this thread), I think that your product design is amazing, but like other on here I am always a bit concerned about the build quality - there just seems more bits to go wrong than on other trailers (However, I am an equi-trek owner and am so thrilled that finally there is a trailer my horse will travel in).

But .... I have emailed you in the past with perfectly reasonable queries and you didn't bother to respond.  I think other people on here have also had a similar (lack of) response from you when they have had problems and that sort of thing leads to incredible frustration which maybe doesn't help your reputation and also leads to people looking for help from forums such as this.

Sorry!


----------



## diggerbez (9 August 2010)

yes OP i did have problems with a broken axle. TBF Equitrek did replace it for free but that was probably because the trailer was c.6 months old and so was covered under warrenty? throughout they were really rude to me- wouldn't return my calls, took me months to get the official accident report off them. have a look at this thread on the BE forum. there is a contact at VOSA i think who are running an investigation into this. good luck in getting it sorted. if they don't respond to phone calls etc then write to them and send recorded delivery- outlining your expectations etc... 

http://www.britisheventing.com/messages.asp?topicid=5312&section=00010001000200490001


----------



## Louby (9 August 2010)

I looked into buying one a few years ago, emailed them over a query that the dealer didnt seem sure about and they never got back to me either  so I didnt buy but I would love one too as it may be the only way my horse would travel in a trailer but Im put off with everything you hear.  Also heard a horse kicked out and shattered the panel.  My horse can do this so Im concerned about the build quality too.


----------



## perfect11s (10 August 2010)

diggerbez said:



			yes OP i did have problems with a broken axle. TBF Equitrek did replace it for free but that was probably because the trailer was c.6 months old and so was covered under warrenty? throughout they were really rude to me- wouldn't return my calls, took me months to get the official accident report off them. have a look at this thread on the BE forum. there is a contact at VOSA i think who are running an investigation into this. good luck in getting it sorted. if they don't respond to phone calls etc then write to them and send recorded delivery- outlining your expectations etc... 

http://www.britisheventing.com/messages.asp?topicid=5312&section=00010001000200490001

Click to expand...

 Its sad  that they seem to have the same attitude that has just about finished British manufacturing off.. ie a our products are fine, its the way you are useing them  reponse, instead of why did it fail, what do people want, how can we improve etc like a american, japanese, european etc, company would do...


----------



## canteron (10 August 2010)

perfect11s said:



			Its sad  that they seem to have the same attitude that has just about finished British manufacturing off.. ie a our products are fine, its the way you are useing them  reponse, instead of why did it fail, what do people want, how can we improve etc like a american, japanese, european etc, company would do...
		
Click to expand...

Perfect11s, you are so right.  I know that Equitrek are doing so well now they don't have to pander to 'customers' but their patent will run out and other manufacturers will do what they are doing only a whole lot better soon - and they have to rebuild their reputation for customer service if they want to survive in the long term.

I think, that essentially being caravan manufacturers turned trailer manufacturers (am I right in that Equitrek, one of you friends told me that?) they have missed the point that horse people generally spend their time on their horses and just want their trailer to do a job, as opposed to caravan people who LOVE their caravans.


----------



## diggerbez (10 August 2010)

canteron said:



			Perfect11s, you are so right.  I know that Equitrek are doing so well now they don't have to pander to 'customers' but their patent will run out and other manufacturers will do what they are doing only a whole lot better soon - and they have to rebuild their reputation for customer service if they want to survive in the long term.

I think, that essentially being caravan manufacturers turned trailer manufacturers (am I right in that Equitrek, one of you friends told me that?) they have missed the point that horse people generally spend their time on their horses and just want their trailer to do a job, as opposed to caravan people who LOVE their caravans.
		
Click to expand...

yes perfect 11s has hit the nail on the head. as i put on my post on the BE forum i could actually deal with the faulty axle (at the time i didn't realise just how many were 'faulty')- it was the terrible and rude customer service from the moment i drove the trailer off the forecourt that i was really shocked by. 

canteron- not sure about the caravan making link but i do know that the family are horsey/ have competed (i think showjumping)- you think that would make them more sympathetic to horse owners...


----------



## kizzywiz (10 August 2010)

I have a Show Trekka, am absolutely delighted with it & have had no bits break or fall off.  I use it at least twice a week.  When I bought it I questioned the dealer about the whole axle thing, he said there had been a problem with some older trailers, but the axle had now been upgraded.  The dealer was fairly rubbish, no one was there when we went to collect it, the living floor was all filthy where they had been in with their work boots on installing the extras & they really didn't put the service into customer service, bearing in mind I was spending a lot of money with them, they were disorganised & off hand.  I wouldn't return to them for any servicing, will spend the money elsewhere, I also didn't get a hand book which I presume should have come with it.

Having seen the amount of stuff some people pile into their living area, I think perhaps Equitrek have a point about overloading.


----------



## perfect11s (21 August 2010)

Bump


----------



## thinlizzy (21 August 2010)

write or query with agent you purchased said trailer from.We have a brand new merc and  had a lot of work done on it by dealer garage not on warranty because they expect said vehicle not to have defects at that age and price quite expensive work too !


----------



## Bucephalus1 (2 March 2011)

I would like to know whether anyone else has had problems with the lights on their Equitrek trailers when being towed by Land Rover Discoveries.

I ordered a new Equitrek Show Treka L in the summer of 2010 and was told it would be delivered in mid-October 2010. I was charged and paid over £13,000 for it in October. However it was not delivered until mid January 2011.

The lights at the front, some of the lights to the rear of the trailer including the brake lights and the internal camera do not work. I have taken my car, a 57 reg Land Rover Discovery, to the garage twice to have the electrical feed checked and they have shown me that there is nothing wrong with it and that all of the lights on a trailer board are fully operational from my car.

I have a friend who bought an Equitrek trailer and a Land Rover Discovery in 2007 and the front lights of her trailer did not work either when coupled to her car. Her Equitrek dealer realised that the LED lights at the front of her trailer were incompatible with the Discovery and changed them to ordinary lights which solved the problem. 

I would very much like to know whether anyone else has had the same or similar problems and how they were solved. I am concerned as even if the lights at the front of the trailer were changed to ordinary ones (which Equitrek has not yet agreed to do) the lights at the back of the trailer and the power feed to the internal camera would still not work.

I do feel upset and frustrated as I cannot use the trailer and continue to have to pay to have my horse and my daughter's pony transported to shows and the vet.


----------



## beatrice (2 March 2011)

We had this problem recently......59 reg discovery, only half the external lights worked and non of the internal lights worked. Car was back and forward to garage, as was trailer, both were working perfectly if not connected to each other. 

We rang Equitrek and asked this question and apparently it does happen with some Discoveries and Range Rovers. Its a fault with the car.....if i remember correctly something to do with fuses. Equitrek told us exactly what the fault was, we told Landrover, they fixed it, and everything has worked since then. Just to reiterate nothing has been changed on the trailer, the car was at fault (we plugged the car into an ifor and that then had the same fault.)

Just give Equitrek a call and i'm sure they will be able to tell you what the fault is, if not let me know and i'll find out exactly what was wrong with our car.


----------



## Bucephalus1 (2 March 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply.

I have phoned Equitrek many times but as yet they have not offered a solution to the problem. When my car was linked to another trailer it worked perfectly. When my trailer was linked to the dealer's Discovery most, but not all of the lights to the rear of the trailer worked. They did work however, when the trailer was coupled with a new Range Rover Vogue.

I would love to know what was wrong with your car in case it is the same problem.


----------



## BID (2 March 2011)

Another badly treated and disgruntled Equitrek customer here,  perhaps Equitrek will now see how many people on this forum have had bad experiences with them, rudeness and abrutness from them being a big issue and hopefully they will change their customer service and support procedures and actually take some responsibility for the quality of their prodcut being so poor!!!   Come on Equitrek its about time you listened and made the changes needed.


----------



## lily1 (2 March 2011)

I bought a Space Treka L brand new in 2008 and never had a problem with it. I did have an extra locking device put on the grooms rear door as I thought it was a bit flimsy the supplying dealer sent the lock free of charge and OH fitted it.


----------



## beatrice (2 March 2011)

Just had an email from my Mum and it was a small fuse in the rear boot compartment that had blown. 

Hope that will be of some help!


----------



## baggyb (2 March 2011)

I had nothing but problems with the equitrek I had due to axle problems and the company were useless - came to look at problem, then accused me of misusing the trailer because I had been travelling one horse on the offside!  Equitrek said should travel one horse on the n/s to counteract the weight of the ramp... what complete b*****ks!  My advice would be to go straight to trading standards or solicitor (and believe me I am not normally litigious at all) but from my experience you may as well bang your head against the wall as try to deal with them.


----------



## Bucephalus1 (2 March 2011)

Thanks very much for your advice Beatrice and baggyb.


----------



## GeeBee45 (4 March 2011)

Must admit I love our trailer (Space Treka L) and it is the only one that we can fit our two in. Whilst we haven't had any problems I am suffering a loss of confidence in both our local dealer and the manufacturer. I've approached them with some specific questions regarding weights and met obfuscation and total silence. Trying to resolve the issue was a nightmare, not helped by Mitsubishi customer service or the local dealer. In truth the issue still isn't resolved. The moral of the story being; once we've got your money we don't give a stuff.

I'm unable to give details regarding the (alleged) axle issues on some models, suffice to say something may happen in the near future.


----------



## jcagrove (28 March 2011)

Bucephalus1 said:



			I would like to know whether anyone else has had problems with the lights on their Equitrek trailers when being towed by Land Rover Discoveries.
		
Click to expand...

I tow my 4 Star Treka on a Range Rover, and the message console always tell's me to check the trailer lights, but they are always fine - so I just ignore the message now.  I've never worked out whether it was the car or the trailer that was causing the problem.

I've had my trailer for about 3 years now and it was about 6 years old when I got it.  It's been fab and the horses absolutely love it (see Moo loading herself http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKbzB8V-_Po) .  I did have a problem last year when I replaced the rubber matting in the horse interior. My local dealer had problems getting the EquiTrek supplied matting to stick down properly and it was unusable, and I had a bit of too'ing and froo'ing between him and Equitrek - as neither wanted the responsibility of having to take the equitrek matting out again, so I agree that their customer services wasn't great.  In the end, the dealer took it out, I got a full replacement for the mat and labour charges and I got my local friendly horse box guys to put down their matting and since then everything has been fine.


----------



## AndySpooner (28 March 2011)

Stopped buying landrover's because of the crap reliability, poor customer service, won't be buying an Equi Trek either.

Imagine the nightmare of buying both. Lol.


----------



## eggs (28 March 2011)

Once a reputation has been damaged it is very hard to get it back.

I wouldn't touch an Equitrek as the build quality looks very poor.  I know 4 people who had either the trailer or small lorry.  One is very pleased with it the other three are not - draw you own conclussions.

I appreciate what Equitrek said in their post but I haven't heard the same problems occurring with Ifors/Rice/Fautras or any other make of trailer you want to mention.  I'm sure the problems can't all be down to user misuse.


----------



## Dolcé (28 March 2011)

That'll be me off to an Ifor dealer then I think!  I love the equitrek boxes but after reading about the lousy customer service (including what I consider to be a very unprofessional and customer unfriendly response from Equitrek on this thread, excuses and blame rather than apologies for rude staff and poor components).  TBH, that reply in itself is enough to ensure I don't shop there for our new trailer!

Let trading standards handle it for you, perhaps then the company will realise that under the Sale of Goods Act customers have rights even when the warranty runs out!  I would be really interested to hear the outcome so please keep us informed.


----------



## AndySpooner (28 March 2011)

hch4971 said:



			That'll be me off to an Ifor dealer then I think!  I love the equitrek boxes but after reading about the lousy customer service (including what I consider to be a very unprofessional and customer unfriendly response from Equitrek on this thread, excuses and blame rather than apologies for rude staff and poor components).  TBH, that reply in itself is enough to ensure I don't shop there for our new trailer!

Let trading standards handle it for you, perhaps then the company will realise that under the Sale of Goods Act customers have rights even when the warranty runs out!  I would be really interested to hear the outcome so please keep us informed.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Toraylac (4 April 2011)

Oh dear. I now feel very depressed. Yesterday, our Sports Treka's wheel caught fire! The wheel bearing had failed and the grease caught fire. Luckily we were followed by a retired fireman who came to our aid and escorted us , very, very slowly,to Hargate, which was luckily very close by. We then had to wait for recoverey which was superbly handled by Richard @ Equine Rescue Services. who I can't praise enough. Looks like I am going to have a hell of a time with Equi trek if all the previous posts are anything to go by. BTW the trailer has just been serviced and has done just over a 1000 miles!


----------



## Bucephalus1 (9 April 2011)

Just to give you an update - I told a local mechanic (now known as Supermike), who happened to be at our yard doing work for someone else, of the problems I'd been having with my brand new trailer and he took one look at the junction box, connected a loose wire and instantly resolved the problems I'd been having with the trailer lights and the power feed to the internal camera. Therefore I do now have a working trailer 5 months after the date agreed for its delivery.
However, the edges of the ramp are so sharp that the first time I loaded my horse onto it he sliced the bulb of his heel off. So I now have a fully functioning trailer but a horse that can't be ridden.


----------



## Sanolly (9 April 2011)

OK I have 2 comments/queries.

Equitrek - you say that the axles/wheel bearings are made by an independent company? If so how do you explain the lack of problems mentioned by people with other makes of trailers - IW etc?

Secondly, Bucephalus1 you paid £13,000 for a _trailer_??!!! I could get a half decent eventer for that!!


----------



## Javabb94 (9 April 2011)

bucephalus1 - i second what sanolly said, I thought show trekka's were 8000 not 13000!!

I nearly bought one and the dealer said 7800 for one not 13000!


----------



## Bucephalus1 (9 April 2011)

The starting price for a Show Treka L including VAT is £8,758.80 but this is for a white one with no extras. Mine was made to a high spec and included a considerable number of optional extras.


----------



## perfect11s (9 April 2011)

Bucephalus1 said:



			The starting price for a Show Treka L including VAT is £8,758.80 but this is for a white one with no extras. Mine was made to a high spec and included a considerable number of optional extras.
		
Click to expand...

 yikes and people still think a trailer hooked up to a gas guzzler is cheaper than a lorry  keep taking the medicine....


----------



## NeilM (9 April 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Equitrek - you say that the axles/wheel bearings are made by an independent company? If so how do you explain the lack of problems mentioned by people with other makes of trailers - IW etc?
		
Click to expand...

Because other manufacturers use larger (more expensive) axles and bearings designed to take a higher weight loading.


----------



## Luci07 (9 April 2011)

perfect11s said:



			yikes and people still think a trailer hooked up to a gas guzzler is cheaper than a lorry  keep taking the medicine....
		
Click to expand...

ummmm - not really your place to criticise how someone else chooses to spend their money!! would you have said that if you were meeting face to face?!


----------



## dominobrown (9 April 2011)

Hmmm- I really wanted an equi-trek trailer to replace my pre-historic Ifor williams trailer (that to be honest is still going strong and ust be over 15 years old!). I like the side loading which is easier to do if you are by yourself which I often am and loads of the other desing features.

I am in two minds whether to do my HGV and get 7.5 tonne lorry?


----------



## DragonSlayer (9 April 2011)

Maybe it's time for Equitrek to investigate a new supplier for the axles and bearings?

I'll stick to my IW 510, a solid, sound trailer, had from new for 6 years, serviced every year and still sound as a pound!


----------



## perfect11s (10 April 2011)

Luci07 said:



			ummmm - not really your place to criticise how someone else chooses to spend their money!! would you have said that if you were meeting face to face?!
		
Click to expand...

 Yes !! if somebody asks Im happy to tell them, im not criticising  just my opinion, Had quite a interesting chat with someone fairly wealthy the other day and we were taking cars I said its amazing how many people still run 4x4s..  he said well  some people like to show the  image of having money  even when they dont!!!!  and a 4x4 is perfect for that... LOL...


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 April 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Yes !! if somebody asks Im happy to tell them, im not criticising  just my opinion, Had quite a interesting chat with someone fairly wealthy the other day and we were taking cars I said its amazing how many people still run 4x4s..  he said well  some people like to show the  image of having money  even when they dont!!!!  and a 4x4 is perfect for that... LOL...
		
Click to expand...

We certainly are NOT well-off but still run our 4 x 4...how the hell else do you expect me to tow a 17.2 Shire X and a 15hh Porker about??

A 1.4 petrol Corsa sure as hell ain't....

What, are people expected to give up their hobbies just to show what social class they are in because many people are feeling the pinch?


----------



## perfect11s (10 April 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			We certainly are NOT well-off but still run our 4 x 4...how the hell else do you expect me to tow a 17.2 Shire X and a 15hh Porker about??

A 1.4 petrol Corsa sure as hell ain't....

What, are people expected to give up their hobbies just to show what social class they are in because many people are feeling the pinch?
		
Click to expand...

 I woudent worry what people think, ever.... 
anyway  bet yours has a tow bar , slowdown for horses sticker , mud up the doors, and is full of various stuff like a proper 4x4, rather than  the white rangerover sport on a crippling HP ageement that only does the school run and a trip to waitrose driven by a orange blonde with perfect nails


----------

